# Career as a Network Administrator



## barick.debayan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone .. I am working as a Technical support (L2) engineer in a M.N.C for last seven months .. I want to build my career as a Network Administrator .. Please Tell me how should I set my goals from now .. Tell me the Certifications which are needed.. Apart from certifications what should I do which not only increase my knowledge but also increase my market value ... How should I change my designation from support engineer to a network administrator .. will I get the chance ?? Please Guide me .


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Look at the ads for the types of jobs that interest you. They typically list the job description and the requirements needed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you get into network admin by doing network admin duties or by being promoted. You could ask your boss or manager if its possible to get this experience whilst still doing what your doing now and if they say they can't pay you extra then do it for free.

Certifications are designed to back-up your experience not show what you want to do.


----------



## barick.debayan (Jul 17, 2013)

But there is no scope to do networking related tasks here .. Then what is the remedy ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thread moved to the proper section which is Certification and Career Forum. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

then look for a job where you can get the experience. Having a bunch of certs with no experience does not make you look good to an employer because having high level certs without the experience will make most employers think that you have cheated to pass. Books dont tell you everything.

From your experience you may be able to apply for trainee network admin jobs or look for a job like what you do know but one that has scop to progress.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

If there's no opportunity for you to do light network administration at your current job, there's really only one solution, isn't there? Find a job where you can get some light network admin experience. If that means you take a job with the same title and pay and basic responsibilities, so be it... provided you will get the opportunity to get some light network administration experience at some point.

You can't just take a test and automagically become a network administrator. You learn by doing. When I was a Systems Administrator (administering both desktops and servers), I got invaluable network administration experience while helping out a Network Administrator. Eventually, I gained enough experience to get my own network administration position.

You probably understand how this works if you look back at your own career. You didn't start out as a Level 2 tech, did you? Probably not... you likely started out on the bottom, and as you gained experience, you moved up. Right? Same holds true with server administration and network administration and security administration.


----------

